# New Used Rig



## 3ringer (Oct 24, 2017)

We bought a 33 footer weighing about 10k. I sold the Tundra and bought a 2008 GMC Duramax. Just towed it up to the mountains and I was blown away by the Duramax. I get 11.1 mpg towing and 18.5 average not towing.


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 24, 2017)

A couple more of " Cabin In A Can "


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## work2play2 (Oct 24, 2017)

I can tell you love to camp. I bought my kids a 36 foot puma bunkhour for Christmas. I hope I have the thrill you have here in about 10 weeks


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 24, 2017)

That's a nice one.  We've had our camper for a couple months now, and we love it!  Hook up and go!


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thats a nice combo !!!!


----------



## Dialer (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice Rig!!!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice rig, congrats!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 16, 2017)

I looked at a camper with a living ng room like that one when I bought my last camper. I decided against the 10k lbs. though.  But I like that setup!

That truck is something else compared to a gasser ain't it.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 22, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> I looked at a camper with a living ng room like that one when I bought my last camper. I decided against the 10k lbs. though.  But I like that setup!
> 
> That truck is something else compared to a gasser ain't it.



Yes it is a big difference. You don't feel under powered. I am pleased with the mpg difference too.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats to Ya on Your New to You Camping Combo! Be Safe and Have Fun Camping!


----------



## tsharp (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice camper! Always wanted one but it wont happen. 3 many boats! I meant 3 boats instead.


----------



## Dub (Dec 5, 2018)

Very nice combo.

That is some super mileage on a truck with that type of capability.  18.5 average overall at fill-ups is about what I get from my Tacoma


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice camper and tow rig, we went with a little lighter one so I could still pull it with my F-150.


----------



## martinc (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice rig, now its time to enjoy it.


Martin


----------

